# Molting



## aquinn425 (Mar 5, 2013)

Our 1st set of Americana hens have started to molt.. What can I do to help them be more comfortable? Do they need anything special as far as supplements? Should I put diatomaceous earth in the coop? Open to all suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

yes she needs extra proteins amino acids and vitamins and minerals, old times used to feed cat food for the extra protein cat food protein is from animals and rich in amino acids this will help her into lay quicker after molt
also, give apple cider vinegar, it helps in times of stress and packed with vitamins and minerals. you can also feed some scratch or corn during this time but don't give too much or it will reduce the protein she so needs right now. remember feathers are protein so by increasing the protein you are helping her out. i Hope this helps! i wish you the best!


----------



## aquinn425 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! They get layer crumble and scratch corn already. How do you suggest giving the apple cider vinegar?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just usually pour a bit in their main big water source; doesn't take a lot. Apple cider vinegar is great for a lot of things for them health wise. I try to pretty much keep it in their water all the time.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Meal worms or other bugs, grubs etc are great protein - and entertainment too. :-D


----------

